# Selling 390mm 6piston brake kit For TT TTS TTRS



## xTxTx (Feb 22, 2013)

*FITS ANY MK2 TT TTS TTRS

KIT INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING

2X BREMBO GOLD 6PISTON CALIPERS
2X 390MM DISK
4X PAD LOTS OF MEAT (CAN SEND MORE PICTURES FOR SERIOUS BUYERS)
2X BRAKET FTTING
2X NEW BRAKE LINES
BOLT AND SCREW


*


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

The rotation stickers on one of the calipers is backwards... Bleeders go up.
Or better yet smaller piston "sees" the rotor first... From what I can see those should be flipped


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

TylerO28 said:


> The rotation stickers on one of the calipers is backwards... Bleeders go up.
> Or better yet smaller piston "sees" the rotor first... From what I can see those should be flipped
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


if you notice the curvature of the stickers, they can only be put on that way


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Unless the caliper itself can be "flipped". Does it have an "outside" or "inside" designation?


----------



## xTxTx (Feb 22, 2013)

TOday only price
2150$ shipped---


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

These look fake.


----------



## xTxTx (Feb 22, 2013)

qtroCUB said:


> These look fake.


Ur fake!
These are Rs6 kit


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

xTxTx said:


> Ur fake!
> These are Rs6 kit


Yep, definitely fake, as if the pic wasn't enough.


----------



## nzt (May 24, 2012)

Lol im pretty sure he's not fake. Posts a lot on the ttforum.


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

Do they fit with RS4 19" wheels?


----------



## xTxTx (Feb 22, 2013)

.


----------



## xTxTx (Feb 22, 2013)

Still have them

here is a link to ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181122899753?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

For what it is worth, here are my reservations....

1. You only have 7 posts on this site. Enough said about that one.

2. You cannot provide a warranty or guarantee. This is the same problem any individual seller has

3. If you want someone to spend a couple of grand on something, you might want to take good pictures

4. Gold... um no! I cannot think of any TT/TTS/TTRS color that gold would look good on (My opinion)

5. Price: If I was even interested, which I am not, I would expect a much lower price for the amount of risk and sacrifice there would be. If I could get past the color, I would maybe take the chance for $1200 to $1500, and that would be after some pretty serious private discussion.


----------



## vwetish (Feb 1, 2008)

The stickers yes, they are backwards , but the bleeders are OK! Also the small piston will meet the rotor first as these are left and right. Regards...


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Gold would look good on Sepang, although it would feel kinda STI-ish.

And yes, those look like not-actual-Brembos. Brembo brakes would have the Brembo logo on them, for one... not on a sticker that you apply yourself??


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

If you dont like the color just powdercoat them. I do agree they are overpriced. 1500 bucks and these would sell.


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Should anyone be interested, I have a 390x38 Ceramic brake kit for sale, incl the ceramic brake discs, big Brembo calipers, mounting brackets and pads with enough meat on them.
Unfortunately, I'm from Europe(Netherlands to be exact) so shippping would be costly to the States/Canada.


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

price?


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

3000 dollar.
For the shipping price I'll first have to weigh the complete kit!


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Holy ghost thread batman! This for sale thread was started almost 2 years ago


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

I think Mr CorrieG60 is trying to sell a carbon ceramic brakes . . . For a TTRS . If I'm not mistaken .


----------

